# Stretching and flexibility



## Fsuphisig (Feb 5, 2014)

One of my fav bodybuilders frank Zane often spoke of stretching and the benefits of being flexible. Over the years of training I've lost quite a but of flexibility and I've always been very inflexible, very tight hamstrings gluten and lower back. Im not trying to go to yoga everyday but i do want to get on some sort of stretching routine to get my flexibility back, does anyone know of a good program ? What do you guys do to stay flexible ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2014)

Try youtube search Bryce Lewis he's always showing different ways to stretch using bands and shit. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2014)

Search youtube for SuperD3000 (donnie thompson) and MObilityWOD (Kelley Starrett) and find videos to address the various areas of tightness.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2014)

Bryce. Not Bruce. Stupid phone


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bend over and grab my ankles. 


Ohhhhh you weren't talking about that kind of flexibility. My bad.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

I already know I'm going to get flamed, but look into Bikram Yoga. It's basically a 90 min intense stretching session in 105 degree temps with 40% humidity, the heat makes you loose and helps you get more out of the stretching and you get the whole body. I only go once a week with my girl and it works wonders, and some hot women in almost no clothing is very motivational. Its tough and torturous but man I feel great afterwards. Of course I stretch after each training session too even if its only for a few minutes.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2014)

Actually cotton, although I'm ashamed to admit it. I am generally good about doing mob work but I'm chronically right and unflexable. My New Years resolution has been to hit yoga once a week. 

I have been doing yoga once a week. I've only been at it a month, and I'm fairly sure I look like Forest gump while I'm doing it, but I already notice a difference. 

Having a smokin hot instructor doesn't hurt and she either likes me or pities me . Either way watching this broad move around is worth the pain. I can only imagine the way she can wreck a dick.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2014)

One thing to remember is that doing static stretches or being too loose will negatively impact your lifts for that day. By stretching too much you reduce the elastic stretch which won't help you during a lift.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> One thing to remember is that doing static stretches or being too loose will negatively impact your lifts for that day. By stretching too much you reduce the elastic stretch which won't help you during a lift.



That's why they always say stretch after correct ?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes. Doc is correct. If you lift heavy, being "to flexible" can become a hinderance.

But believe me doc, I have no chance of becoming such a "supple leopard" that it affects my lifts...I have a better chance of lack of flexibility affecting me lifts.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 6, 2014)

Doug Miller wrote a book called 'Biology for Bodybuilders' and in it he expressed his belief that stretching too much before lifting creates micro tears in the muscle fibers which would hinder the workout.  He stressed a thorough warmup to get the blood pumping and to save the stretching for afterwards.  It's what I do to this day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes. Doc is correct. If you lift heavy, being "to flexible" can become a hinderance.
> 
> But believe me doc, I have no chance of becoming such a "supple leopard" that it affects my lifts...I have a better chance of lack of flexibility affecting me lifts.



My flexibility sucks the ginger hairs on POB's ass crack brother I know the feeling. I do dynamic stretches, some row machine, and rep the lift I'm about to do with just the bar for 2sets of 10 or so. After that I'm loose enough to lift but not too loose and lose my stretch reflex m


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

So Doc do you think if I do the yoga on a day off I'm good, won't impact my lifts and still get the flexibility benefits? I can even take off the next day to recover more. That sh*t is intense. I really need to do something, I've always been tight and not very flexible and as I've grown its obviously gotten worst. I do stretch after workouts always have but the yoga seems to be helping.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> So Doc do you think if I do the yoga on a day off I'm good, won't impact my lifts and still get the flexibility benefits? I can even take off the next day to recover more. That sh*t is intense. I really need to do something, I've always been tight and not very flexible and as I've grown its obviously gotten worst. I do stretch after workouts always have but the yoga seems to be helping.



It should be fine. I'm just warning you it's not good to go to either extreme ie too loose or too tight.


----------

